# what vents for Perspex Tarantula enclosure



## rsmw3 (Feb 5, 2012)

so im thinking of making my own Perspex Tarantula enclosures and was wondering what vents people are using 

any help would be appreciated :2thumb: thanks Rob


----------



## tommo325 (Aug 5, 2012)

i am going to be doing the same soon and i think i will be just neatly drilling holes for ventilation, i think it looks neater than most fixed in vents and easier to do. Where are you looking at getting the perspex from i have been looking around and trying to get prices from a lot of places


----------



## rsmw3 (Feb 5, 2012)

tommo325 said:


> i am going to be doing the same soon and i think i will be just neatly drilling holes for ventilation, i think it looks neater than most fixed in vents and easier to do. Where are you looking at getting the perspex from i have been looking around and trying to get prices from a lot of places


best price so far www.sheetplastics.co.uk


----------



## themetz (Jun 14, 2009)

I bought perspex from theplasticshop.co.uk for our pink-toe enclosure :2thumb:


----------



## Jamie Cooper (Jan 25, 2010)

rsmw3 said:


> so im thinking of making my own Perspex Tarantula enclosures and was wondering what vents people are using
> 
> any help would be appreciated :2thumb: thanks Rob


I use these guys...

www.midgetlouver.com

I use the 2" LD Series vents. It's a bit of a hassle shipping them in from the US, but they are great vents!

Jamie


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Round Grate (40mm) in Aquatics - Plumbing - Rigid pipe and Fittings - Miscellaneous


----------



## rsmw3 (Feb 5, 2012)

Jamie Cooper said:


> I use these guys...
> 
> www.midgetlouver.com
> 
> ...


hi m8 found the vents in the uk 
Circular Vent with Mesh 36 mm, Miscellaneous Vents, Architectural Ironmongery, SDS London

:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Jamie Cooper (Jan 25, 2010)

rsmw3 said:


> hi m8 found the vents in the uk
> Circular Vent with Mesh 36 mm, Miscellaneous Vents, Architectural Ironmongery, SDS London
> 
> :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


Yes I've come across these before. These are stainless steel as opposed to aluminium. You might find that the vents from the US work out more than half the price cheaper, even with shipping if you order in bulk.

I buy my acrylic hasps and hinges from the US as well. Everything seems to be cheaper over there, even when you add the shipping costs and import VAT.

Good luck whatever you decide!

Jamie


----------



## ZZfan (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm with Jamie on this one - I think the aluminium vents look great. Just a shame the shipping cost is so high. Not really worth doing it for one enclosure. But once you've made one you'll probably get the bug (pardon the pun) and want to make some more..


----------



## VenomX51 (Mar 8, 2010)

I opted to drill mine in the end. I just don't like that vents block the view, tho it's a really mind numbing job drilling the holes, and I wouldn't do it without a drill press as the material is transparent any little deviation in drilling angle results in the pattern of holes on the backside being really messy.


----------

